# Jewel @ Vet's Office, Might Need a C



## helmstead (Aug 11, 2009)

One of my does is at the vet's office - she is in full on labor and is not dilated at all.  I worked on her for 2 hrs this AM with no luck before rushing her to ER...we're unsure at this point if there are still viable kids.  It's looking like she'll require a C section.  Please keep this in your prayers.

Will update as I know more.


----------



## PattiXmas (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers coming your way.  Hoping Jewel is fine and that there are healthy and strong little babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2009)

I sure hope everything goes ok for you. 

Definite prayers your way.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## hoosiergal (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Griffin's Ark (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers coming your way!


----------



## Laney (Aug 11, 2009)

Prayers coming your way!!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 11, 2009)

Kate we are thinking of you and sending good thoughts your way.....

Cyndi~ Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## mully (Aug 11, 2009)

Sending prayers your way. Hope all works out for you as I know you work hard for your animals !! God Bless


----------



## username taken (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck with her Kate

My c-section doe, I worked on for 4 hrs before taking her in, I got 2 live, perfectly healthy kids, and a healthy mum

Hope yours goes just as well


----------



## helmstead (Aug 11, 2009)

She died on the recovery table from a ruptured uterine artery, today was a total and devastating loss.

God is crying too, because as soon as we buried her, the skies opened up and it poured rain for the first time in a month.


----------



## bheila (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that Kate   I don't even know what to say   I know what you mean about god crying too, it poured for the first time here in a few months today


----------



## username taken (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry kate


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh my, I'm so sorry!


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 11, 2009)

oh Kate i am so sorry, it just breaks my heart to hear this....
sending you hugs from us here at Mossy Stone

Cyndi~


----------



## momto5lilrascals2angels (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your girl,how heatbreaking. Were any of the kids viable?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2009)

I am soooo sorry. That is just devastating.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  No, nothing was viable.


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry Kate.


----------



## Laney (Aug 11, 2009)

You have my deepest sympathy.  After all we went through tonight with Maggie and our trip to the vet I feel so lucky to have only lost the one Kid.  Blessings and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 12, 2009)

Kate...
I am so sorry! 

 Mitzi


----------



## mully (Aug 12, 2009)

Kate ...so sorry your lost her, animals are truly one of the family!! She will be at rainbow bridge waiting for you one day along with all the other animals you have known.  God Bless


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm really, really sorry to hear that.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)

That is really heartbreaking news.  I just felt in my heart everything would be okay.  Guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## speckledhen (Aug 12, 2009)

Kate, I'm so, so sorry about Jewel and her kids.


----------



## parjackson (Aug 13, 2009)

Kate, I'm so very sorry for Jewel's sudden death.  I can definitely feel your pain.  I still miss Spice dreadfully and wish I could have done something to save her, but such things are only at God's hands and we have to trust that he has incredibly beautiful place for precious goatie girls.


----------

